# keeping contact with your recruiter



## Gulruthina (2 Apr 2012)

If I keep in contact with my recruiter, would that give me a higher chance of getting selected? 

In my opinion, I dont think so, but what do you guys think?


----------



## ward0043 (2 Apr 2012)

I am on the merit list. I do not keep in contact with my recruiter, I feel like I would be wasting his time to ask questions that I can figure out my self. Furthermore, I am not the type of person to play games, such as asking questions just so that my recruiter thinks of me. :2c:


----------



## mariomike (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If I keep in contact with my recruiter, would that give me a higher chance of getting selected?
> 
> In my opinion, I dont think so, but what do you guys think?



Maybe try a Whitman's Sampler?
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2645/4174246549_a79359983a.jpg


----------



## matthew1786 (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If I keep in contact with my recruiter, would that give me a higher chance of getting selected?
> 
> In my opinion, I dont think so, but what do you guys think?



If you are merit listed I would say no; unless there is anything pending in your file that needs to be addressed.
If you have yet to be merit listed, call whenever you have a *good* question that you can't get the answer to by researching yourself.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> but what do you guys think?



No.


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If I keep in contact with my recruiter, would that give me a higher chance of getting selected?
> 
> In my opinion, I dont think so, but what do you guys think?



Having worked in recruiting for 4 years I would have to say that checking in from time to time is a good idea. Things change very fast in recruiting and the staff are usually pretty busy so you are critical to the process. Every time you call and inquire, a note is put in the log on CFRIMS so it keeps them accountable. Don't become a bother, just a quick call every 2 or 3 weeks as required.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> If I keep in contact with my recruiter, would that give me a higher chance of getting selected?



No.  Recruiters have nothing to do with the actual selections.


----------



## mmmjon (3 Apr 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> No.  Recruiters have nothing to do with the actual selections.



I think he meant is file manager. Or is that the same thing? My file manager is definitely not my recruiter.

I've read the same thing about it being good to keep calling, but I've found all the answers to my questions online, so I just don't bother. I'll usually call every other week to ask if anything has changed in regards to the selection dates and amount of CE's being hired this year. Luckily, my file manager is pretty nice and she encourages me to keep calling like I do.


Like 4Feathers said, calling every 2-3 weeks sounds like a good idea. Keep it simple and show that you still just as interested. It can't hurt.


----------



## aesop081 (3 Apr 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> I've read the same thing about it being good to keep calling,



None of that will help get you selected, as the OP was asking.

Calling during the application process sometimes help make it smoother but once everythign is done, no ammount of calling helps get you selected.


----------



## Remius (3 Apr 2012)

4Feathers said:
			
		

> Having worked in recruiting for 4 years I would have to say that checking in from time to time is a good idea. Things change very fast in recruiting and the staff are usually pretty busy so you are critical to the process. Every time you call and inquire, a note is put in the log on CFRIMS so it keeps them accountable. Don't become a bother, just a quick call every 2 or 3 weeks as required.  Best of luck to you.



This is good advice.  generrally I would tell applicants to call in a few weeks time if they hadn't heard anything.  Even calling asking about the status of your file is good.  It's not a waste of time.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> None of that will help get you selected, as the OP was asking.
> 
> Calling during the application process sometimes help make it smoother but once everythign is done, *no ammount of calling helps get you selected.*



What he said.  Once you are merit listed, no amount of calling/checking in on your file etc. is going to effect whether you will be selected.  The selection boards by their very nature are comprised of people you will have never had any contact with you.  And they make their decisions based on what is in your file (test scores, interview scores, prior education/service), not how "active" you are in contacting people in a CFRC.  In short once you are merit listed, go live life, you could be on that merit list for several months, and no amount of calling is going to change that.

Also the people you are dealing with at your local CFRC are more patient than I (or you were just dealing with who ever is at the front desk).  If someone was calling me more than once a month for a file status, I would screen my calls.  The old saying "Don' call us, we'll call you" is the rule you should keep in mind.


----------



## Gulruthina (3 Apr 2012)

I just got off with my file manager. Hatchen man is right the calling will not affect the selection process in anyway once you are merit listed. All I know is that there was a selection for ACISS and RMS (trades I'm merit listed for) couple days ago. He said that if I were to get selection on that selection that I should expect a call this week or the next if not wait for another selection. Didnt know applying for the CF is this hard, what an I opener. I dont think I'm ever leaving once I'm enrolled.


----------



## ward0043 (3 Apr 2012)

Waiting to get in probably wasn't part of your original plan (I know it wasn't part of mine), but don't waste this time. 

I suggest working on your weaknesses.  :2c:

To give you an idea, one of my biggest weaknesses is muscle endurance. So i have been swimming 3-5 times a week, doing cross fit workouts instead of typical 2-5 day body building splits, as well as cycling classes, and running.


----------



## The_Falcon (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I just got off with my file manager. Hatchen man is right the calling will not affect the selection process in anyway once you are merit listed. All I know is that there was a selection for ACISS and RMS (trades I'm merit listed for) couple days ago. He said that if I were to get selection on that selection that I should expect a call this week or the next if not wait for another selection. Didnt know applying for the CF is this hard, what an I opener. I dont think I'm ever leaving once I'm enrolled.



This file manager you spoke with, seems like he is on the ball.  I like the cut of his jib


----------



## mmmjon (3 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I just got off with my file manager. Hatchen man is right the calling will not affect the selection process in anyway once you are merit listed. All I know is that there was a selection for ACISS and RMS (trades I'm merit listed for) couple days ago. He said that if I were to get selection on that selection that I should expect a call this week or the next if not wait for another selection. Didnt know applying for the CF is this hard, what an I opener. I dont think I'm ever leaving once I'm enrolled.



Gotta hate I openers, eh.  :rofl:

Just kidding. But seriously, its definitely a longer process than I thought it would be. Just like you though, if I make it in, I don't plan on leaving. It will definitely be a dream come true.


----------



## MMSS (3 Apr 2012)

mmmjon said:
			
		

> Just kidding. But seriously, its definitely a longer process than I thought it would be. Just like you though, if I make it in, I don't plan on leaving. It will definitely be a dream come true.



I completely agree. I realize it's easy to say it now before I've joined, but I have no intention of leaving the Navy when and if I get to join.


----------



## alocin (4 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> *I just got off with my file manager. *





			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> ......seems like he is on the ball.......



 :blotto:


----------



## The_Falcon (4 Apr 2012)

I was referring to myself since that is who gulruthina was speaking to on the phone.  But I have no applicant files that belong to me, I just happened to at the front desk covering off for the lunch period.


----------



## Trick (4 Apr 2012)

I should just add then when I went about 3 months without contacting my file manager, they made a bit of a mistake after not being able to contact me apparently and closed my file thinking I was no longer interested. When I went down there for an update I learned that had just happened a week prior. So I would say it's a good idea to check in from time to time.


----------



## ward0043 (4 Apr 2012)

This is what my recruiter just told me regarding Infantry Officers;

"Your file is on the Merit List and will be active until July 2012.  I recommend for you to update the interview and medical in Jun/July time frame and then your file will remain on the list.  They did not hire many at the end of the fiscal year and The Forces is not hiring a lot of INF O this year so the reserves may be a good route to take to gain experience and see if the Army life is right for you.  For the reserves you would contact the Reserve unit in your area."


----------



## Gulruthina (5 Apr 2012)

My interviewer said I nailed the interview. After I was merit listed I call the RC and the recruiter said I am definitely competitive but I don't understand why I have not receive an offer yet for ACISS when its in demand. Some of my friends already got an offer and they have only been merit listed not too long ago.


----------



## matthew1786 (5 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> My interviewer said I nailed the interview. After I was merit listed I call the RC and the recruiter said I am definitely competitive but I don't understand why I have not receive an offer yet for ACISS when its in demand. Some of my friends already got an offer and they have only been merit listed not too long ago.



Sounds like you need to call your CFRC tomorrow morning, I don't think anyone on here can give you any specifics regarding that. But if its support you're looking for, don't worry I'm sure they will call you sometime before Easter weekend!


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Apr 2012)

Gulruthina said:
			
		

> Some of my friends already got an offer and they have only been merit listed not too long ago.



Same trade?  Not to mention, did it occur to you that their application was more competitive than yours?

You were also merit listed "not too long ago":



			
				Gulruthina said:
			
		

> I was merit listed for ACISS on March 16, 2012.


----------



## LCIS Tech 2011 (5 Apr 2012)

I was just recently added to the merit list as well as ACISS. When I last spoke to my RC, I was advised that my file was still in the QC / Merit List drawer, and that all they were verifying that all my docs were up to date, interview, medical, etc. As a result of this I did not make the date for the most recent ACISS selection board. Perhaps this could be what happened to you as well? 

I typically call my RC once every 3 weeks - 1 month to verify my file is still active (it was closed before once by mistake) and that there are no actions needed on my part. I have been told that the next ACISS selection will be sometime now in early June, so I am just focusing on continuing to increase my personal fitness. From my experience (I have been in the process for nearly 2 years now) if there is any drastic action needed on your file, the RC will contact you within a reasonable amount of time. 

Hurry up and wait


----------



## Gulruthina (5 Apr 2012)

Hmmm that could be a possibility. Anyways When did your recruiter tell you that the next selection for ACISS is in June? I was told there is another selection coming up on April 27, 2012.


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Apr 2012)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to call your CFRC tomorrow morning, I don't think anyone on here can give you any specifics regarding that. But if its support you're looking for, don't worry I'm sure they will call you sometime before Easter weekend!



Considering we are not open tomorrow morning that might be difficult.



			
				Gulruthina said:
			
		

> My interviewer said I nailed the interview. After I was merit listed I call the RC and the recruiter said I am definitely competitive but I don't understand why I have not receive an offer yet for ACISS when its in demand. Some of my friends already got an offer and they have only been merit listed not too long ago.



I told you on the phone (yes that was me you were speaking to on Tuesday), that selections are made at CFRG using criteria only known to them.  I also told you, time spent on the merit list has no bearing on when (or if) you will be selected.  Being merit listed is not a guarantee you will be selected.  All it means is 1) You have no major issues precluding you from joining, 2) Your CFAT and Interview scores are high enough that you can be CONSIDERED for selection.


----------



## Gulruthina (5 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Apr 2012)

..and since this has been answered.

If anyone has something relevent to add then just PM a Mod and we can discuss it.
Thanks,
Bruce


----------

